
Huawei propose New IP variable length addresing - gnunez
http://prod-upp-image-read.ft.com/6f569c60-7045-11ea-89df-41bea055720b
======
ThePowerOfFuet
The authors of the paper, at the top of the first page, seem to have been
(sloppily) redacted.

In my (admittedly very limited) experience, I've never seen an academic paper
whose authors have been redacted like this. So, they are:

Zhe Chen, Chuang Wang, Guanwen Li, Zhe Lou, Sheng Jiang

Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd.

{chenzhe17, wangchuang, liguanwen, zhe.lou, jiangsheng}@huawei.com

\---

Alex Galis

University College London

a.galis@ucl.ac.uk

------
coretx
This article is utter total bullshit. But thank you for sharing anyhow. I now
understand why China hired a dutch friend of mine to sanitize their nasty BGP
issues.

